# Purple Skunk from Jamaica



## shishkaboy (Oct 25, 2010)

A buddy of mine got some seeds brought back from Jamaica by a female friend of his. I am checking to see if there is such a strain and find out some info on it because I cant find anything


----------



## rsharp (Oct 25, 2010)

well i was watching drugs inc. (natgeo) about matijuana and they said most of the jamaican strains originated from holland.


----------



## rsharp (Oct 25, 2010)

The Purple Skunk strain is a cross between an older Skunk strain and the Purple #1 strain. Around 50% o all Purple Skunk plants will change to a shade of purple while the plant is flowering. This particular purple strain is made up of an 87.5% Sativa and 12.5% Indica ratio and is definitely a strain worth watching.



*Purple Skunk*
The time which it takes to reach flowering and harvest is average at best but the Purple Skunk strain is still a great outdoor grower. Once flowering is reached the plant will likely start to change colors but usually the leaves will stay mostly green.

The Purple Skunk strain has a very sweet taste to it and is really easy to smoke. The high is very enjoyable and will last quite a while as well. The Purple Skunk strain is definitely one of the more remarkable purple strains grown by marijuana cultivators across the world to date and is a highly recommended strain to grow.

THIS INFO IS NOT MINE. I GOT IT FROM http://www.purplecannabis.com/purple-skunk.php. THE CREDIT GOES TO THEM.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 2, 2010)

i hope this is really purple skunk i am about 90% sure its a purple strain because of the smell and overall color of the plant. But no matter what i will be keeping a copy of the plant in veg boy or girl its the best plant i have ever grow and ive grown some shit. its struturally perfect, does well in low light, a fast grower and purple. Oh yeah if its a boy im moving to amsterdam. this strain well def be the mom or pop of my first strain. i topped it a few days ago and i was able to get a clone off it yesterday. anyone else hoping for a boy?


----------



## SirXloin (Nov 3, 2010)

Having been to Jamaica myself, I will say that i would bet those seeds will remain a mystery. I heard "rastas" making up all sorts of names for stuff. It could be some killer stuff, but getting real data on the strain may be impossible.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i figured that i would have to get in touch with some growers in jamaica to find out anything about it .but i will be able to narrow it down at least


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 3, 2010)

well im ready to find out whats up so i took a few clones and put it in the flowering room last night


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 4, 2010)

ok i got some pics ready so if u can help me narrow this strain down plus rep


----------



## upthearsenal (Nov 5, 2010)

Still in veg I assume? Get her flowering soon and see if she's purple and skunky!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

nice lookin mystery strain ya got goin there. cant wait to see the outcome.When ya harvest smoke a blunt let it hit ya then name it =D


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 15, 2010)

new all inclusive journal link in sig


----------

